# Can't post new messages in a thread



## Shemeska (Oct 27, 2012)

So in multiple threads now I've been unable to post anything unless I quote a previous post, rather than simply using the new reply button. It's been going on now for the past two days.

The new reply button just sends me to a dead page.


----------



## darjr (Oct 27, 2012)

[MENTION=11697]Shemeska[/MENTION] what browser and can you post the url of that dead page?


----------



## Nagol (Oct 27, 2012)

darjr said:


> [MENTION=11697]Shemeska[/MENTION] what browser and can you post the url of that dead page?




I get the same behaviour.

I'm using IE9,  I attempted a reply to http://www.enworld.org/forum/tabletop-gaming/322652-razor-coast-apology-refund.html:

Here's the URL that failed:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/tabletop-gaming/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=6037557


----------



## darjr (Oct 27, 2012)

Nagol said:


> I get the same behaviour.
> 
> I'm using IE9,  I attempted a reply to http://www.enworld.org/forum/tabletop-gaming/322652-razor-coast-apology-refund.html:
> 
> ...




Hmmm that looks like the same cache issue. Though maybe some other mechanism is triggering it.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 27, 2012)

I get a similar error when I try to log out. The only way I can log out is by closing the browser (Opera).


----------



## darjr (Oct 27, 2012)

[MENTION=23935]Nagol[/MENTION]

Please try it again, I think it's fixed.

 [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION] I can't recreat it. Though it might have been fixed recently, can you try dumping your cache again and try it?


----------



## jonesy (Oct 27, 2012)

Now I get a page with a 502 Bad Gateway error when I try to log out.


----------



## Nagol (Oct 27, 2012)

darjr said:


> [MENTION=23935]Nagol[/MENTION]
> 
> Please try it again, I think it's fixed.
> 
> [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION] I can't recreat it. Though it might have been fixed recently, can you try dumping your cache again and try it?




The reply form presents correctly now.


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, it appears to be working now. Or at least I haven't had the same error since whatever was fixed was fixed.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 29, 2012)

What they said. No errors. Good work, whatever the issue was.


----------

